# 2013 ten point



## ZMAN448 (Mar 17, 2013)

I have been chasing this buck for the last three years and only saw him once last year and once this year hawking a doe at 35 yds but no shooting lane. The past week of gun season he had shown up just before dark on one of the two nights I didn't hunt on trail cam. So after several morning and evening hunts and zero deer seen, I decided I had to be out the last night of gun season even though my wonderful wife threw me a surprise birthday party the night before for my 50th. After watching two does fight over my bait pile for an hour, I saw his shadowy figure moving through the brush and down the deer trail. I had my gun up and waited for him to hit the first opening so i could shoot. He hesitated at the edge of the brush and then came out at 35 yds from my stand and I let him have it. The buck jumped straight up,arched his back, tucked his tail, and ran off. I sat for ten minutes shaking in the stand and calling my wife with the news. I then went back to the truck and waited and hour and set off to claim my prize. After finding blood after 25 yds, I went another 25 and found where he laid down three times and left puddles of blood. I continued on for a 1/4 mile with a good blood trail and two more times laying down before I decided to wait til morning. When I came back with my buddy in the morning, we picked up the trail and it went 75 yds to the edge of the Little Miami River where he obviously fell 10 ft into the river. After seeing no sign of him coming out the other side of the river, we were certain he drowned and was washed down river. Needless to say I was crushed as we walked back along the river hoping to find him in a snag or shallow water. We finally got back to where i shot him and my buddy yells out that he is in the river next to my stand. After finding an old boat, I floated out to him and we drug him out...unbelievable!!! It was the longest night of my life but the end was worth it!!!


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice buck..... Hell of a tracking story. I can only imagine your surprise when your buddy said he was in the river.. LOL What area was this in.. I am around the Milford section..


----------



## ZMAN448 (Mar 17, 2013)

It was in Morrow area.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

congrats and good job !


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Happy Birthday. Nice buck for a gift. Congrats.


----------



## sickle (Apr 15, 2004)

Very cool story!! You won't forget that one....


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

You found your buck and a boat! 

Congrats, very nice Buck!!!


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Congregations, the final chapter to your saga, gota love it...a memory for life.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Now that's a heck of a fish story! Congrats on catching a ten...pointer Happy BD and congrats on a great deer!


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice story and congrats!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Congrats on the big buck! That boat looks like my dad's boat!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Excellent hunting report and tracking job.


----------

